# GNC Whey Isolate??



## jmstoge (Jul 1, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried this shake. The guy at GNC seemed hell bent on selling it to me the other day when I was explaining to him that I was trying to cut. Is this a good one for increasing lean body mass and maintaining bulk or should I keep looking?


----------



## ejamiec (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/24835-gnc-sucks.html

they want you to buy it because they get a comm. of  of it.


----------



## zombul (Jul 1, 2008)

If it's a pure whey protein isolate it's probably a fine product the question is did you pay to much for it?


----------



## jmstoge (Jul 1, 2008)

i didnt end up buying it. i decided to do some research and ask around before I made a decision.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2008)

It's the best product ever.  One teaspoon worth and I gained 400lb's of solid muscle and turned green when angry.  Incredible.


----------



## kiko (Jul 1, 2008)

goob said:


> It's the best product ever.  One teaspoon worth and I gained 400lb's of solid muscle and turned green when angry.  Incredible.



My penis grew six inches. Beat that!


----------



## jwalk127 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow guys i will take my life savings to gnc and blow it all, thanks for the great posts..haha


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2008)

jmstoge said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has tried this shake. The guy at GNC seemed hell bent on selling it to me the other day when I was explaining to him that I was trying to cut. Is this a good one for increasing lean body mass and maintaining bulk or should I keep looking?



I cannot comment on a GNC product, but whey isolate is great for building lean muscle, high quality protein is essential and should be a big part of your diet, which is why we have decided to put our own whey protein isolate product on the market: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...maglabs-whey-protein-isolate-coming-soon.html


----------



## zombul (Jul 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> I cannot comment on a GNC product, but whey isolate is great for building lean muscle, high quality protein is essential and should be a big part of your diet, which is why we have decided to put our own whey protein isolate product on the market: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...maglabs-whey-protein-isolate-coming-soon.html



Looking forward to that product.


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

kiko said:


> My penis grew six inches. *Beat that*!


 
I'll pass on that if you don't mind.  I hear tallcall might be interested, and Min0 will give you the time of your life for $8.


----------



## kiko (Jul 2, 2008)

goob said:


> I'll pass on that if you don't mind.  I hear tallcall might be interested, and *Min0 will give you the time of your life for $8.*



But I only have $5.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

zombul said:


> Looking forward to that product.




Also looking forward to the product


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

This is what will usually be found in my office and at home

PL 100% Pure Whey 5lb - 0810411

ON 100% Whey Gold Standard 5lb - 2730212


----------

